

Three Unexpected Responsibilities that Hit After VC Funding - ginkgotree
http://spectra.io/startups/2013/06/21/the-unexpected-responsibilities-that-hit-after-you-land-vc-funding.html

======
lumens
What's the expression? "Each success is just the entry price to an even
greater challenge".

------
excitom
You take a large chunk of someone's money, and along with it comes
responsibility and accountability.

Insightful.

